
List of software comapnies by revenue website? - tuomeyp
Hi, I saw a link to website on HN a while back. I was a curated list of small software companies with revenue displayed under the description. revenues were from 1 to about 50,000 $&#x2F;m . Just wondering if anyone has a link , I cant remember the name of the site and its driving me mad?
======
sharemywin
seems like it's turned into some kind of email collection scheme.

[https://nathanlatka.clickfunnels.com/optin9790603](https://nathanlatka.clickfunnels.com/optin9790603)

[http://nathanlatka.com/11-saas-companies-reveal-mrr-saas-
met...](http://nathanlatka.com/11-saas-companies-reveal-mrr-saas-metrics/)

------
tuomeyp
May have also been on product hunt

